# Cedar Oil for Recharging Cedar Lined Closet: What Product?



## Lovegasoline (Apr 18, 2018)

Hey there,
I have a cedar lined closet that's almost 100 years old and no longer smells like cedar. 
I'm not sure of the exact species. I'll try to follow up with a pic and maybe someone familiar can identify it.

It's unfinished wood with no scent … or maybe just a slightly musty stale wood scent. It's very likely never been oiled. 
I want to step it up a bit. I did scrub it with a damp towel a few months ago and that eliminated a majority of the musty smell. I was thinking to use Murphy's Oil Soap but I just used water for fear of introducing something to the wood that I shouldn't. Should it be cleaned with something like Murphy's Oil Soap?

I intend to try and 'refinish' it with cedar oil, i.e. apply a coat of cedar oil to reintroduce the cedar scent for the pleasant smell and to help deter moths. It's a deep closet and I'll likely sand at least the first foot or so for appearances (the remainder will be concealed by stuff) or maybe the entire thing if I'm ambitious. A ROS with mesh sanding discs hooked to a Shop Vac should capture most of the dust.

It's an entry hall closet and I made a little seat at the entrance to sit while putting on shoes (a shoeless home). So I am exposed to the closet when doing so … sitting at its entrance … and it's a closet that sees a lot of use so I'd like it to smell nice. However, some reviews of cedar oil products are worrisome and report the product smelling like tar(!), kerosene, evergreen, etc. ... anything but cedar.

Any suggestions regarding what specific product to use?
Any application tips?

Thanks!


----------



## Bstrom (Aug 30, 2020)

I have a pretty dresser with Cedar drawers that still have their scent but turned a cleaning cloth very dirty even though nothing was visible to remove(?). I just used water I think. I'd like to know what you treat these pieces with as well as the cleaning procedure beforehand if it is needed. I'm staying tuned…


----------



## xedos (Apr 25, 2020)

Sand it.

No Murphy's Soap

Being a hundred years old, it's quite possible that all the smell has left the wood good. In which case, replacement is the only real viable option.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Sand it, or take a scraper and give it a few pulls. Any disruption of the face grain, will put that wonderful smell back in your nostrils. I've seen some really old cedar lined chests return a nice scent with the scraper, and just pulling a few curls off.

I agree no wetting, or soap will help, vacuum it out if dusty, keep it nice and dry inside.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

There is a paint scraper that should work well if you want to do that instead of sanding. The Warner model 741 is 2 1/2" wide and inexpensive (less than $10). The blade is two sided and replaceable; you can also resharpen it with a file or grinder. It leaves a nice clean surface and works fast and easily. Available on line or I think at Home Depot.










If you have experience with a cabinet scraper that would work well and also leave a smooth surface.

You won't need to add Cedar oil to the whole closet to bring back the cedar odor. It can be a bit strong so start with a small area and work up if needed.


----------



## Lovegasoline (Apr 18, 2018)

There may be some ambiguity regarding the sanding. The reason for sanding isn not to bring out the aromatic oils but rather for visual aesthetics related to some scuffs to the wood.
Thus particular wood (cedar?) isn't aromatic. I've cut some other pieces over the years and there's no fragrance from it whatsoever. Perhaps it's a species of western cedar? It's pretty uniform in tone and hue.

So I'd like to charge it with a cedar oil.

Back to my question: does anyone have any experience with a particular brand/product of cedar oil the t they can recommend?


----------



## xedos (Apr 25, 2020)

> Thus particular wood (cedar?) isn t aromatic. I ve cut some other pieces over the years and there s no fragrance from it whatsoever. Perhaps it s a species of western cedar? It s pretty uniform in tone and hue.
> So I d like to charge it with a cedar oil.
> - Lovegasoline


Then, I think, you're fighting a losing battle. If its not aromatic cedar (Juniper really) then your just talking about adding perfume to wood. Think you'll find you'll have to maintain that on a regular basis.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

If you have some wild Juniper bushes or trees in your vicinity, gather some berries (preferably green), put them in open jar in the closet - you'll have the scent back quickly.


----------



## Lovegasoline (Apr 18, 2018)

> Then, I think, you re fighting a losing battle. If its not aromatic cedar (Juniper really) then your just talking about adding perfume to wood. Think you ll find you ll have to maintain that on a regular basis.
> - xedos


Since many accounts of aromatic cedar require it over the years to be sanded to expose and release it's aromatic potential it seems like maintenance of some sort is a requirement.

I don't view this as a battle. There's nothing to lose (except $10 for a bottle of cedar oil … I can live with that sort loss). The closet needs some sanding exp. near the front to removes some scuffs. To apply some oil to a hidden area and see how it works is a minor action and with little commitment or irreversible consequences. If like it I can apply (or dilute apply) over a broader area and enjoy some scent from the closet. Maybe even the rare moth might have an opinion. I think it could be interesting to open an entry hall closet and release the aroma of cedar.

I have no issue charging the wood with cedar oil (adding perfume to wood) and one need not be a Jean-Baptiste Grenouille to accomplish this. I'm not one who engages aromatherapy nor do I use incense. I do on occasion light some sage esp. the good stuff which I've personally gathered in the Mojave desert. I like the idea of this closet having a hint of cedar aroma.

Back to the question: anyone have a cedar oil product they can recommend (not expensive aromatherapy marketed stuff)?


----------



## Lovegasoline (Apr 18, 2018)

> If you have some wild Juniper bushes or trees in your vicinity, gather some berries (preferably green), put them in open jar in the closet - you ll have the scent back quickly.
> 
> - Phil32


None in NYC to my knowledge. 
Easier to just get a $10 bottle of cedar oil. Just need to locate a decent product.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

They do sell small baggies of Aromatic Red Cedar in most stores that deal with either Cedar-lined Chests, or closet shelving….That the bits out of the baggie, a quick scruffing up, and sit in an open jar in whatever…


----------



## Lovegasoline (Apr 18, 2018)

^

This closet is jam packed to the gills. Every cubic inch on floor taken. Shelves to full capacity. Get out the feeler gage to poke betwixt box and gunwale. Prior study undertaken in interior dimensions, modularity, storage box dimensions. Ease of removal/replacement to maximize every cubic inch (Star Trek and New York City … SPACE! The Final Frontier). Infuse the Final Frontier with Cedar Oil! Fe fi fo fum I smell the oil in Cedar Rum. No room for setting out jars. The magic property of oil … shape shifter relinquishing its own temporal form, inheres in wood pores, lays in wait … cross dimensional creemo. Insect crepitations. Mothman: what's the cockroaches' opinion of cedar?

Once more time (lol!) ...
... any oil product recommendations? 
I'll even accept an ungulent for further reduction.

Cedar Oil!
Cedar Oil!
Oh where art thou Cedar Oil?

Liquidity in jar or can.

Easily purchased through the historically unparalleled miracle of modern consumerism (no need to study horticulture, privately harvest my own supply, industrially or alchemically process, and no need to store anything else in closet (jars, cubes off wood, sachets).

A small can of cedar oil either used up on the closet's wood lining and/or the remainder stuffed in my finishing supply cabinet for known future olfactory adventures.


----------



## AviK (10 mo ago)

I add basic Giles and Kendall Cedar Oil from my local hardware store to my cedar blocks and one of my chests. I used to live in an old house made of cedar, and this resembles the smell very strongly. Stuff is pungent though, so apply carefully starting out. If you don't think it's a good smell or don't like the product, you'll only be out 20 bucks or so.

Here's the Home Depot link to what I've used: 
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Giles-and-Kendall-8-oz-Cedar-Oil-OIL008/203522859


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> Thus particular wood (cedar?) isn t aromatic. I ve cut some other pieces over the years and there s no fragrance from it whatsoever. Perhaps it s a species of western cedar? It s pretty uniform in tone and hue.
> 
> So I d like to charge it with a cedar oil.
> 
> - Lovegasoline


Adding any OIL to a closed space with items inside will likely just get things nice and Oily. If you want the scent you would get from Aromatic Cedar, then simply get some Aromatic Cedar, and put a few pieces inside. I'm led to believe it's a cottage industry, supplying this fine smell to NON woodworkers.


----------



## xedos (Apr 25, 2020)

> Thus particular wood (cedar?) isn t aromatic. I ve cut some other pieces over the years and there s no fragrance from it whatsoever. Perhaps it s a species of western cedar? It s pretty uniform in tone and hue.
> 
> So I d like to charge it with a cedar oil.
> 
> ...


Those things don't last very long PLUS , lovesgasoline has already told us there is NO SPACE for such things anyway.


----------

